# Amanti senza dignità



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2012)

A casa mia si sono sempre traditi quasi tutti.
In casa tebe, il tradimento è come il caffè.
Tutti lo bevono.

Ricordo l'amante storica di mio nonno. 
E ricordo la tradita. Mia nonna.
Vista con gli occhi di oggi, molto più simile a me di quanto già non fossi consapevole.
Non l'amante. La nonna.

Si era fatta tarpare le ali emotive da mio nonno per  quasi tutta la vita, facendo finta di non vedere l'amante onnipresente, finchè alla soglia dei sessanta e rotti ha fatto una cosa che urlava a mio nonno "ti mando definitivamente a fanculo nella mia testa."


Lui aveva questa'altra donna sempre. Praticamente dal giorno dopo il matrimonio.Sempre la stessa. Una seconda moglie in pratica. (che tradiva pure. Nonno aveva l'uccello che non stava nei pantaloni)
Mia nonna l'ha sempre saputo ma...ah l'amore...che devastazione quando si ama in modo diverso no?
Donna intelligente. Di classe. Culturalmente superiore a praticamente tutti. Non boriosa ma...fredda e molto timida.
L'amante del nonno era...totalmente diversa.
Il giorno e la notte le due.
Mia nonna bionda. Con gli occhi azzurri. Alta e magra. Mai un tono di voce alzato. Mai una parola fuori posto e di una cultura umanistica degna di una biblioteca.
L'altra, moracciona, un donnone scuro e tettuto che rendeva cacofonica la sua presenza anche se stava zitta e in quanto a scolarizzazione ricordo che eravamo messi davvero male. Soprattutto perchè faceva di ignoranza virtù.
Un classicone proprio.

Ero grandina, abitavo già da sola ed ero in macchina con nonna. Vittoria.
Ci capivamo con uno sguardo. Era un rapporto molto intenso il nostro, ai più incomprensibile.
Lei sempre perfetta e signora, io jeans strappati ed era pure il mio periodo meches blu cobalto...
Eppure da lei nemmeno una parola a differenza di tutti gli altri parenti.
-Ma Tebe sti capelli...Ma Tebe cammina composta non come uno scaricatore. Tebe ma tutto quel trucco nero sugli occhi non è un pò eccessivo? tebe modera i termini, Tebe fatti un fidanzato serio, Tebe ci hanno detto che ieri mattina alle cinque eri in piazza con un gruppo di soli ragazzi, ma non ti sembra eccessivo?Tebe Tebe Tebe...-

Mi ha insegnato ad amare le piante. Il mio pollice verde lo devo a lei per esempio.
Facevamo giri infiniti per le serre della liguria  stando fuori anche due giorni. Tirando matti i venditori.
A San Remo in particolare c'era un vivaio specializzato in piante grasse e bulbi (lei adorava le calle bianche. Io adoro le calle bianche. Insieme a quelle piccole rosse sono i miei fiori preferiti) e il tipo, un signore sulla settantina ancora in forma e particolarmente affascinato dalla nonna, le faceva sempre trovare bulbi strani, regalandoglieli.

Ma dicevo. Eravamo in macchina.
Stavamo parlando del mio ultimo fidanzato e...semaforo rosso.
Lei si ferma.
Una donna attraversa la strada.
Era l'amante.
Che ci ha viste.
Ha rallentato il passo.
Ha fissato mia nonna negli occhi.
E mia nonna ha fissato lei.
Ho sentito proprio l'aria cambiare e ho avuto l'istinto di scendere e picchiare quella zoccola.
-Tebe, tesoro, vieni al posto di guida...-
Nonna è scesa.
Io sono scivolata al posto del guidatore e l'ho osservata con i suoi colori chiari veleggiare tranquilla verso l'amante.
Non ho nemmeno avuto il tempo di pensare che ho visto lo schiaffone partire a mano aperta, con la rincorsa.
Ho sentito lo schiocco da cartone animato fin dentro la macchina.
CIAFF!
Ho visto l'altra spalancare gli occhi nella più totale incredulità, barcollando leggermente.
Poi ho visto il semaforo diventare verde. Mia nonna risalire con un aplomb inquietante. 
Sono passata vicino alla tipa che era ancora in mezzo alla strada raggelata.
L'ho gincamata  e....
-Tebe. Sono anni che volevo farlo.- mi ha detto fissando la strada.Non si erano mai parlate.
-Minchia nonna. Se vuoi torniamo indietro e le diamo il resto.-
Si era guardata le mani e aveva sorriso. -Devo averla graffiata. Mi si è rotta un unghia. Speriamo le rimanga la cicatrice.-
-Vuoi che la sfregiamo come si deve nonna?-
-Tebina, tesoro...fai la brava...E queste cose non si fanno comunque...-
-Si certo nonna. E io mi chiamo Finzi-Contini di cognome...-

E morta prima mia nonna del nonno e dell'altra.
Una settimana dopo il funerale io e i miei fratelli Paolo e Sergio andammo a trovare il nonno.
Non c'erano mai stati buoni rapporti con lui, con me poi...nemmeno lontanamente.
Gli rispondevo senza filtri e lui mi giudicava una puttanella(detto da lui che l'avevo beccato una sera in discoteca con le mani attaccate al culo di una cubista...e ne potrei raccontare di ogni).
Comunque.
La morte dicono avvicini.
Andammo.

In casa c'era già la zoccola  installata a pachiderma nello stagno.

Era venuta ad aprirci la porta.
Mi venne da vomitare. La mano di Sergio subito sul mio collo, ad accarezzandomi la gola con il pollice.
_Stai tranquilla. Stai calma _mi diceva quel tocco.
La nausea non mi mollava.
Mi sentivo come nella casa di Prezzemolo a Gardeland (la racconterò) dove quel cazzo di pavimento si muove,le pareti pure e tu non riesci ad avere un punto fermo che non ti faccia perdere l'orientamento.
E vorresti sboccare solo ad idrante.

Il nonno affranto. Con gli occhi rossi (ma vaffanculo).
Lei che girava vestita di nero...
Di NERO...
Madonna. Mi parte ancora l'embolo se ci penso...

Il nonno parla. Io non ascolto. I fratelli interagiscono come possono. Fanno finta di niente.
Io in mezzo a Paolo e Sergio, come se mi facessero da guardie del corpo.

Poi ho voglia di caffè.
Mi alzo in trance, vado in cucina, lei mi segue come un falco -Cosa fai.-
Cercavo il caffè...quello mio e della nonna, dove lei metteva sempre alcune gocce di vaniglia nello zucchero e mischiava il cioccolato amaro alla polvere di caffè...
Ed era il caffè più buono del mondo. E lo faccio anche io così.
Zucchero vanigliato compreso...
-Cosa fai.-
Avevo aperto lo sportello dove nonna teneva il caffè speciale e...non c'era il barattolo. E nemmeno quello dello zucchero vanigliato e nemmeno la macchinetta nostra. Niente.
Altri barattoli.
Chiassosi. Con grossi papaveri rossi. Orribili.
Dov'erano i barattoli porcellanosi di nonna?
-Dove sono i barattoli di nonna?-ho chiesto fissando i papaveri.
-Buttati...-


Pochissime volte nella vita ho sentito il  cuore rompersi. Quella è stata una di quelle volte.
Crack.
Ho chiuso lo sportello. Mi sono voltata a guardarla e ho notato che aveva un cicatrice sotto lo zigomo. Stretta e lunga,quasi impercettibile ma. C'era.
-Ti è rimasta la cicatrice...- le ho detto.
Ed è partito l'Uragano Tebe.

Io non ricordo molto di quella situazione se non che balzarono in cucina Paolo e Sergio, mi trascinarono fuori da casa del nonno e la Zoccola e io urlai all'antenato -Sei una faccia di merda, stronzo! E sei fuori dalla mia vita, PUTTANO!-

Il nonno è stato il primo che mi sono tolta dai coglioni della famiglia. Gli altri sono venuti a seguire, tipo potamento rami secchi primaverile.

Quel pomeriggio Paolo e Sergio furono la mia salvezza.
Ridemmo del puttano fino alle lacrime, anche se io inframmezzavo lacrime vere a lacrime da risata.
Mi dissero che avevo detto a lei che era un utero marcio e che manco lì cani rognosi, solo il nonno poteva avere il coraggio.
Ero andata anche di allegorie tipo prostituta con la lebbra vaginale, puttanone da circo...ci andai pesantissima. davvero volgare.
Non da me nella vita. Nemmeno all'epoca.

Più tardi scoprimmo che lei portava tutte le settimane un mazzo di calle bianche sulla tomba della nonna. (da dove abitavamo al cimitero c'erano circa 150 km...)
Intervennì immediatamente nonostante tutti in famiglia mi dicessero di lasciare perdere.
I morti sono morti e le cose fatte rimangono le cose fatte.
Vuole portarle i fori?
Che lo faccia.

Un cazzo!!! Un emerito cazzo proprio!!!
Mi indignava a manetta sta cosa, non potevo sopportarla. Era semplicemente intollerabile.
Ma come si permetteva? per cosa poi. Per il senso di colpa? ma che senso e senso. 
Troppo cretina per provare qualsiasi cosa che non fosse meramente una roba fisica.
Era, nella catena alimentare delle amanti, l'ultima.
Con solo percezioni primarie.
Bere. Mangiare. Farsi riempire il buco.
Che odio viscerale quell'essere mi procurava.E mi procuri ancora oggi nonostante sia morta.
Ogni  volta poi che pensavo che la zoccola abitava in casa di mia nonna, usava le stesse cose, camminava nelle stanze , dormiva nello stesso letto...
Mamma mia...diventavo rabbiosa. Sentivo una cosa dentro che...un grumo di merda che mi toglieva il respiro.
E non capivo come ai miei genitori questa cosa non desse fastidio, come...

Andai al cimitero e parlai con il custode.
Era indignato anche lui, perchè li i nonni li conoscevano tutti, ma proprio tutti.
E tutti sapevano anche della zoccola.
Anzi.
Sapevano pure cose che io non sapevo.
Tipo che il nonno la portava in casa quando nonna era in viaggio per lavoro, e lei si vantava poi di aver provato quel vestito e quelle scarpe e rovistata nei cassetti di nonna....
O tipo che lui diceva cose intime di mia nonna e la zoccola poi ne parlava dal parrucchiere.
O quando andava a comparsi la bianchieria intima faceva sempre in modo di far sapere a tutti che la comprava per lui...il suo amore...il nonno.

Tutte cose del genere che più le ascoltavo più mi facevano partire l'embolo e ...
Chiesi che i fiori della Zoccola venissero buttati.
Lui lo fece, e sorrise al fatto che ormai la chiamavo Zoccola come se fosse un nome proprio, senza la minima vergogna.

Zoccola mi telefonò un mesetto dopo.
Si. Ebbe il coraggio di telefonarmi per chiedermi spiegazioni. 
La telefonata si svolse più o meno così.

Ero in casa mia.
-mamma mia Tebe...mmmhhh....fatti baciare...si dai togliti i pantaoni...siii...Wow...che meraviglia...-
Il telefono.
DRINNNNN
-Vieni qui Tebe dai..-
-Vieni qui tu...-
DRINNN.
-Tebe se vuoi rispondere...-
-Stai muto e vai a fare il tuo dovere...che è più sotto dell'ombellico...bravo...così....perfetto...-
DRINNN...."Risponde la segreteria di Tebe. Forse ci sono o forse no e in entrambi in caso non rispondo. Lascia un messaggio dopo il bip. BIIIIIIPPPPP....Tebe sono Zoccola, oggi sono di nuovo andata al cimitero e...-
-Scusa Toy ma a questa devo rispondere...Ciao zoccola...si...certo.....No tu stai attenta. Tu e solo tu. Non hai idea della merda che posso diventare e non sono una signora come nonna Vittoria mi dispiace troia che non sei altro. Ti ribadisco il divieto non solo di portare calle o qualsiasi altro cazzo di fiore sulla tomba ma ti intimo proprio di non ronzare come la mosca sulla merda nemmeno intorno. Ti giuro zoccola, te lo giuro se non esegui comincerò la distruzione totale di tutto quello che sei in quel cazzo di paese, dove ora ti salutano solo perchè la dai al quel demente del nonno, ma quello non è il tuo paese. E il paese della nonna. E vivi in casa della nonna. E tu rimani una troia della peggiore specie .
Ti faccio il vuoto intorno, troia. Te lo giuro. Peggio di quello che hai adesso. 
Buona giornata troia-

-Minchia...- disse il toy con l'erezione ormai un ricordo.
Io nuda. In piedi. Che vibravo come una corda.
-Non ci pensare nemmeno...- gli ringhiai indicando il lombrico.
Lui si mise il cuscino sopra. -Ma sei indemoniata? Bipolare? Borderline?-
-Storie truci di famiglia. Togli il cuscino...-
-No..parliamo ancora un attimo..-
-Ma sei fuori? Che parlare...togli il cuscino...-
-Tebe, fumiamoci una canna e poi...Tebe...non sorridere così che mi fai paura....Tebe...no il cuscino mi serve...Tebe...perchè mi leghi? Cosa? No...non puoi chiamarmi Zoccola e mettermi una parrucca nera sulla testa...No, non mi piacciono i giochi di ruolo e non voglio fare la donna...AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH-


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Maggio 2012)

Ok, io come complimento affettuoso ad una donna di cui apprezzo lo spirito libero, uso spesso "zoccola",  ma mi guarderò bene dall'usarlo con te, dovesse capitare.

Da quel poco che hai detto di tua nonna, vorrei davvero averla conosciuta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2012)

Sebbene "zoccola" mette i fiori sulla tomba della donna che ha sempre sostituita, è comunque un gesto di rispetto. So che ora non puoi vedere di buon occhio questo gesto, perché ti ferisce, ma tu sai perché lo fa?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Maggio 2012)

Ipocrisia, falsità, pochezza, miseria morale, doppiaggine...........


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1826 ha detto:
			
		

> Sebbene "zoccola" mette i fiori sulla tomba della donna che ha sempre sostituita, è comunque un gesto di rispetto. So che ora non puoi vedere di buon occhio questo gesto, perché ti ferisce, ma tu sai perché lo fa?


Si. Lo so. 
Perchè si è sempre sentita quella ufficiale, e ha tentato in ogni modo di svilire la figura di mia nonna, scopando nel suo letto, aprendo e curiosando ogni cassetto, ogni armadio per anni.
Scoficchiando come un topo schifoso in una vita che non era la sua e sono certa che quando mia nonna è morta lei abbia sentito un senso di trionfo che non poteva appartenerle.

Il suo gesto di portare i fiori era l'ultimo sfregio di una ZOCCOLA nei confronti di una donna che ha sempre "odiato" e a cui si è sempre sentita superiore.
Mentre era solo una mentecatta ai miei occhi e agli occhi di tutti.
Tranne che a quell' accatone morale di mio nonno.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1827 ha detto:
			
		

> Ipocrisia, falsità, pochezza, miseria morale, doppiaggine...........


Ecco. Appunto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2012)

E aggiungo visto che sono di larghe vedute.
Se fosse stata un amante e non una Zoccola...poteva farci anche il santuario sulla tomba di nonna.

Ma lei non era nemmeno degna di guardarla quella tomba.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1830 ha detto:
			
		

> E aggiungo visto che sono di larghe vedute.
> Se fosse stata un amante e non una Zoccola...poteva farci anche il santuario sulla tomba di nonna.
> 
> Ma lei non era nemmeno degna di guardarla quella tomba.


Chapeau, mon cher


----------



## Cattivik (2 Maggio 2012)

Penso che ogni cosa, giusta o sbagliata che sia,  che uno fa nella vitaci ci son svariati modo per farla... ma una cosa che io cerco di mettere sempre è la "discrezione".

Mi pare che la signora la discrezione non sappia nemmeno dove sta di casa...

Cattivik.


----------



## scrittore (3 Maggio 2012)

Amaro si.
Sa decisamente di amaro questo pensiero che leggo.
Come il caffè, senza correzioni. Senza additivi vari.
E non so che dirti, sento solo la spinta a scriverti una vicinanza che nemmeno c'è. 
Forse è istinto. Istinto di condividere nel male un po' di calore che magari scalda. 
Anche solo con poche righe. Anche solo con un pensiero di quelli semplici come può essere un "hai fatto bene tebe".

Sono con te. Anche se, fossi io nei panni tuoi, forse sarei stato ancora più drastico nelle decisioni e nelle offese...forse.


----------

